# Hectares For Sale In The Philippines



## Aussie Guy (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi to all here,

Myself and my wife are seeking some hectares of land for sale in the Philippines in any location to build our family home and possibly do some small to medium hobby farming.

Preferably 2 to 5 hectares in size and 1 million peso or below and has or can tap into available water and power supply. With or without house or structure on it and with or without trees on it. Preferably close to a nice swimming beach also. 

We live in Antipolo, Manila and we are sick and tired of the noise and pollution here. We want to live a provincial life in peace and quiet and fresh air. 

I understand the regulations reguarding land ownership in the Philippines as a foreigner so therefore the land will be in my wifes name. 

Thanks and look forward to your replies. 

Regards


/SNIP/


----------



## NicolaNewman (Aug 2, 2017)

You may probably want to try in Pangasinan area or the north area of the Philippines.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Wow, good luck finding land for sale for between 2 and 5 peso per square meter.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I would have to agree that it will be hard to find land at those rates. I think you are looking at 1 million pesos (and up) per hectare and that is probably not anywhere near a beach.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Wow, good luck finding land for sale for between 2 and 5 peso per square meter.


I think it's 20 and 50 peso per square meter, but still incurably cheap.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

hogrider said:


> I think it's 20 and 50 peso per square meter, but still incurably cheap.



Oops, spot on. Must of been my fat fingers on the phone adding an extra 0 on the division.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Clean air, lifestyle and independence or this.

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...y_farm&usg=AFQjCNFilpUUlzid2V92mtsMgXxiPU0ADg 

Sorry for the long link but have been down this road and not easy if you have to go to work every day and while seemingly idealistic unless you have a few bob is really buying/obtaining another job on your days off. A hobby far is a lifestyle choice and while sounding romantic will make no/negative or if you are clever,,,,,,,,, little money. Hobby farms are lifestyle anchors that eventually weigh you down. Buy small bock out of town, commutable to work then play on it, enjoy, by or close to the beach.

cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Land in the Philippines isn't as cheap as you think. When it was P2 or P3 square meter, that may gave been in the 1970's. In San Juan along the South China Sea and about 300 kilometers north of Manila, land costs anywhere from P10,000 - P30,000 a square meter. So for a 500 square meter plot costs P15,000,000. For an inland property you'll be lucky to find someplace for P3,000 square meter. I was looking at a house on 86 square meters of land and it cost P5,100,000. You better refigure your budget.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tamad.Buko said:


> Land in the Philippines isn't as cheap as you think. When it was P2 or P3 square meter, that may gave been in the 1970's. In San Juan along the South China Sea and about 300 kilometers north of Manila, land costs anywhere from P10,000 - P30,000 a square meter. So for a 500 square meter plot costs P15,000,000. For an inland property you'll be lucky to find someplace for P3,000 square meter. I was looking at a house on 86 square meters of land and it cost P5,100,000. You better refigure your budget.


Hi Tamad, 
Firstly welcome to this forum, hope you enjoy. 
I hear what you are saying with land prices in and around San Juan especially beachfront but our experience differs from yours as we looked for 3 plus years before purchasing.
San Juan beachfront property has escalated dramatically in the last few years, earlier this year when we did eventually buy it was not in San Juan as vacant lots were between 6 to 15K 
per square metre,,,,,,,, negotiable, not ideal for us as we didn't want 200 to 800M2 but larger and available properties were in what I would call "not nice situations with multiple problems" and we believed them to be well overpriced but there is another story to the reason why, that I won't mention here.

Our choice was to buy a larger lot, absolute beachfront in a quiet area but still close enough to shops and wet market. Bacnotan (20 minutes north) it was and property prices are well valued there.
In our case 3.5 kilometres from town on the Luna road, 1,700M2 titled lot, 800M2 tax declared lot (to the high tide mark) @ 5.75 M so PHP 2300 per M2.
The bonus was the improvements, power, deep well and pump, 5kva gen set, established garden, fenced and wow, a 3 bed 2 bathroom rendered 6 year old home on the beach etc. not sure how to work those advantages into the square metre rate but for us it was a no brainer as San Juan is now too busy, developing a great tourist trade hence the price rises.

I think it's all relative as to what conveniences and the inconveniences to your chosen area, family for us played a big part (Banks Poro) 40 minutes drive.

We didn't buy hectares as the OP mentioned but this is just an example that well priced property is out there as long as you spend the time with research and as we all say, "boots on the ground".

Good luck with your search Aussie Guy.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Steve, I know that area. It's okay if you have your own wheels, but it you don't, it could be inconvenient. Guess you can catch a trike or jeepney, but again it boils down to convenience. P2300/sq meter is pretty good.

Cheers,
Tamad


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Tamad,
> Firstly welcome to this forum, hope you enjoy.
> I hear what you are saying with land prices in and around San Juan especially beachfront but our experience differs from yours as we looked for 3 plus years before purchasing.
> San Juan beachfront property has escalated dramatically in the last few years, earlier this year when we did eventually buy it was not in San Juan as vacant lots were between 6 to 15K
> ...


That sounds great Steve and a good price, but still light years away from the OP looking for beach front lot in the range 20 to 50 pesos per sq.m.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> That sounds great Steve and a good price, but still light years away from the OP looking for beach front lot in the range 20 to 50 pesos per sq.m.


I agree Dave but stranger things have happened especially in PH; Perhaps the OP could look on the east coast up north and find a bargain, battle the typhoons and distance to services.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tamad.Buko said:


> Hi Steve, I know that area. It's okay if you have your own wheels, but it you don't, it could be inconvenient. Guess you can catch a trike or jeepney, but again it boils down to convenience. P2300/sq meter is pretty good.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tamad


Hey Tamad, convenience for us is outweighed by cost and location. What we purchased in Bacnotan was 15 to 20M PHP cheaper than an equivalent property in San Juan (20 minutes away) or Urbitztondo based on property prices and experience there. If you are into tourist areas go that way and pay the bucks but as said we want a quieter life without the Karaoke, roosters crowing, burning the days rubbish in the street etc.

The savings on convenience? A no brainer as these will buy a car and a couple of motorbikes with plenty of change to develop the property, travel and enjoy. Jump on the bike for 5 mins and we are at the wet market, jump in the car and we are in Manila in 5 hours, lunch in Vigan city or Bagio 2 hours. Yes we can walk 500 metres also and catch a tricycle, jeepny or bus into town or call one of the many drivers for a pick up for an extra 5 or 10 pesos.

Tamad and readers, I know this is a little off topic from the original post but still talking land prices though smaller lots, absolute beachfront, the access is from the back of the property, no road in front. Our 150M2 house would cost 20K per M2 based on what we purchased and building costs in the area not including other improvements. So the land now is down to PHP 1,100.00 per M2 less with fences, deep well etc. Why would we spend stupid amounts of money to be in San Juan with dirtier grey beaches and a bunch of tourists? Utopia? Time will reveal all. Definitely a better investment in San Juan as our property will not rise in price as it will there but we saved in the beginning and hope to enjoy. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

